# Pictures?



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Who is building lately? 

Got pics?


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

Here are the last couple I did, these are all smaller (<6") twitchbaits that I use in the winter fishing the rivers. They are all wire through and made from the cedar scraps from the 2 big deep divers I did previously. I don't even have anything else started so it will probably be a while before I get any new ones completed.

This first one is a job I did for one of the older guys in our club. He wanted something with these specific colors that he could get down deep on the outside weed edge. He is into his 70's so I wanted to make it small and easy to crank in. It's about 5 1/2" long and 0.062" wire through. Three belly weights really cut down the buoyancy but help get it down and keep it there.










This one is a color I was messing around with, kind of a teal over purple crackle with a green back/head and very light shot of white scale. It is the smaller 0.035" wire through.










This one is a shallow runner with the smaller wire in a walleye pattern. I tried it out in the river behind the house last week and have high hopes for this one.










This one is an orange tiger with the heavier wire. Kind of a strange action, lots of roll on the horizontal axis but not much wag on the vertical axis for some reason. Looks good, just different. I'll have to see how the muskies like it.










These first 5 are all slightly different shapes but around the same size, appx. 5 1/2". This one has a really nice action with a weight on either side of the front hook hanger.










These last 2 are a little different, 4 1/2"-5" and more like a big rapala, I call it a humpback. This one is 4 1/2", 0.035" wire through in a perch color. It has a really nice action but like an idiot I didn't write down the weighting of it.










The last one is my favorite of the whole bunch as far as action goes. It looks amazing in the water and, like the last one, I didn't record how I weighted it. I could kick myself for that. 5", wire through, purple leopard.










That's all I have for now but I hope someone else jumps in here and posts a few. I really enjoy looking at the pictures of all of your lures. I save a lot of them in a file on my computer, they help give me ideas when I'm looking for new colors.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## chappy (Aug 16, 2006)

Really nice, I like the orange tiger


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Those are really cool, Jerkin. I like that purple you made for your friend.

The whole batch came out really nice, but I especially like that humpback bait. 

As a matter of fact, I just recently got a new scanner to resize my bait patterns and I made one similar. I'll post pics later.

That orange tiger is going to get chewed up. Larry hooked and lost the biggest musky I've ever seen on that pattern.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Great looking lures!


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

great looking baits jerkin like vince said love the orange one.i have been playing with a few new body types the first one is a little different color pattern . lenghts about 2.5'' and the other three are 3'' all made out of white cedar.







.







.















.sorry for bad pics.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Way to go, Jody. You pushed the envelope with those. I like the gold in the top one.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Very nice! I love the color schemes Jerkin.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

..Good looking baits guys...keep up the good work...C.L....


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Those look great Jerkin!

Jody, Man you have some crazy body shapes. I bet those things have sweeeeeeet action!

John


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Jerkin, great stuff....I like that orange tiger also....

Jody, very different stuff, good work.

Rod


----------



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

Jerkin, beautiful lures! I don't think you'll have any trouble haulin' in some fish on those. I've done some lures in a very similiar pattern to your walleye pattern and I've done very well on them (jerkbaits and poppers).


----------



## ThreeRiversEsox (Mar 27, 2008)

Jerkin- They're lookin good as always, now we know why those lethargic cold water muskies have to eat during the winter....the baits just look too good to pass up!! 

Jody-you guys definitely think outside the "box"!!

Now a few of my own I've just finished up. A 10"er out of Mahaghony and a 5" Poplar glider. Enjoy  
(Just a little glare on the 2nd pic)


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

Latest project, lure like ice scrapers. Christmas gifts for fishing & nonfishing family/friends alike...


----------



## VTBasser (Apr 17, 2008)

socdad said:


> Latest project, lure like ice scrapers. Christmas gifts for fishing & nonfishing family/friends alike...



Those are sweet!


----------

